# Enter to win a Desert Locust Goggle Deluxe Kit



## Revision (Mar 13, 2012)

Enter your e-mail address and username for a chance to win a Desert Locust Goggle Deluxe Kit.





We're giving away a Desert Locust Google Deluxe Kit and all you need to do for a chance to win it is click the link below and enter your ShadowSpear username, your e-mail address, and whether or not you want to receive future e-mails from Revision. That's it. 

Click this link to enter 

When the contest ends at 12:00 p.m. EST on Wednesday March 21, 2012, we'll use random.org to pick the winner. 

Please note that a single e-mail address can only be entered once. We'll accept all entries submitted before the contest end date. 

If you decide not to sign up for the Revision e-mail list, it will not affect your chances of winning. All e-mail address information will be kept private and only those who sign up for the Revision e-mail list will receive future e-mails from Revision.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 14, 2012)

So....I can I sign up using my civilian email, my NIPR email, my SIPR email and my CENTRIX address? ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2012)

Can I use multiple screen names from multiple forums?


----------



## Revision (Mar 14, 2012)

You can only use your username from ShadowSpear. If the username isn't on ShadowSpear, then it won't be considered as an entry.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2012)

Revision said:


> You can only use your username from ShadowSpear. If the username isn't on ShadowSpear, then it won't be considered as an entry.


Same rules apply forM4carbine.net?
See that's the issue, guys/gals are on multiple websites that you advertise on, some with multiple screen names or e-mails addys.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2012)

Done.

If I win, they will be going to someone who needs them more than I... no, that does not mean the Troll!  

LL


----------



## Revision (Mar 19, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Same rules apply forM4carbine.net?
> See that's the issue, guys/gals are on multiple websites that you advertise on, some with multiple screen names or e-mails addys.


 
Hey SOWT - The same rules apply for M4C. However, please know that the sign up forms are feeding into the same system so it still will not allow you to enter the same e-mail address twice. You can enter using a username from another site but you must use a different e-mail address.


----------



## Revision (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry for the delay on the winner everyone. We took some time earlier today to compile all of the ShadowSpear entries and put them into the random line picker at textmechanic.com. The random line picking program went through its process and selected 03cpl as the winner of the Revision e-mail contest.

Congrats 03cpl on winning a Desert Locust Goggle Deluxe Kit. Keep an eye out for an e-mail from us with details on how to get your prize.

We have some contests, giveaways, and news coming up over the next couple of weeks so make sure to be on the lookout.


----------



## 03cpl (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got the goggles in the mail the other day... unfortunately I had to move unexpectedly, and I'm not sure when I'm going to be home so I haven't had a chance to try them yet. On a brighter note my daughter approves of them!


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 6, 2012)

They need to use that pic in a Revision catalog!  Congrats 03cpl!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> They need to use that pic in a Revision catalog! Congrats 03cpl!


Except for the middle finger salute being given.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 6, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Except for the middle finger salute being given.


I didnt look at it that way, bad camera angle?  Im sure they can photoshop that out.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 6, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> ... Im sure they can photoshop that out.


 
Why?  It adds realism to the picture.


----------

